# Von Caid German Shepherds



## NeeNee (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am new to german shepherds, though far from new to dogs and animals in general. 

I have been conversing with the breeder of long coated shepherds under the kennel name of Von Caid. I adore her dogs and am hoping to get a pup around may-ish. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of her and her kennel? I did a search of the forums buy nothing came up.

Thanks all!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of long-coated shepherds but I see tons of misinformation on this site!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow... There helpful hints aren't exactly helpful /truthful... Anyhow pretty dogs, but I guess it all depends on what you want to do with your dog


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm a big fan of long stocks ....had 3 of them.

I do find some amusement in their web site suggesting the temperament is different between a stock and long stock...I would think the the recessive gene responsible for a long stock is strictly a phenotype event....as well as the site mentioned long stocks are less prone to hip dysplasia...if either of these two claims are true...it can only be due to their experience with the bloodline they have dealt with...I can't imagine it is true as a generalization regarding all coated GSDs. 

Anyway, I can appreciate your adoration for their dogs but it is always a great idea to check out many breeders and never limit yourself. You will learn much by talking to numerous breeders ....and you will be better equipped to make the best possible decision.

Have fun and I hope you get the perfect pup !


SuperG


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

*I would definatly purchase from her*

I talked to her a couple years back and was going to get one from her. The male was Von caide and stunning!! I laugh when people say they have a king shepherd as these may NOT be king shepherds but they sure look like them and they are Big and Kind! She had a rash of misfortunates and lost a couple of the bitches. She and I cried over the phone. I can believe how much she cares for her dogs. She a real person. Not fake. ANd she only wants the best for her dogs. AND unlike these other crappy breeders people have tried to steer me toward who HAD cancer in their families…VON CAIDES dogs are not disease carriers. Read the reviews and talk to the owners. She let me do that! She has all the papers..they are legit dogs and she is a legit breeder. CHeck out her youtube videos. She does have a website as well. Von Caïd's Long Coated German Shepherds

It seems to be updated since Ive been there. The only reason I didn't get one was because of some personal health issues that arose and I already have a shepard so decided to wait. Yes she's great and yes check out her youtube videos!


----------



## dharv (Jan 1, 2016)

I would love to know if you went with a von caid. I myself have 31 Jewels Von Caid and I also had Lexus Von Caid ..of whom I lost in my own misfortunes. There is truly no way to explain how incredible these dogs are...sweet...kind..gentle ...brilliant...and devoted! I could write a novel and bore you but you get the idea. Mine have never had health issues and never caused an ounce of trouble. Very well behaved and beyond beautiful. I absolutely couldnt imagine life without. Now as far as the breeder goes...she is absolutely the best there is. Her only goal is for the dogs...These dogs are treated like royalty...not spoiled. She offers themthe best life she can. This lady is sweet..kind...trustworthy...and devoted to her "family". My son has now got one...almost 1 year old soon... I strongly recommend a von caid dream puppy to everyone!


----------

